# Expected salary for a PM in Singapore?



## George616 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello: Greetings.. 

I am currently employed in India - Large MNC as a program manager handling multiple projects at India and Global Level. I have had fast growth in my career where i started as Sys Admin and then moved as Team Lead --> Subject Matter Expert --> Service Delivery Manager --> Project Manager and now Program Manager. Overall experience is about 6 years; 

I do understand that its tough to justify my experience and the diversification of roles but i really slogged to achieve this so early in my career ( Am 28 now and single)

I am currently in pursuit of relocating to Singapore through my parent company for a decent role. What salary do you think i should be offered and also help with the monthly expenses if i would like a stay alone and expenses if i choose to stay with a friend.. 

Second part of the question is: In case i get married (which is due and round the corner) what would it mean to me from an expenses perspective. 

Appreciate response. Cheers.. George


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Google "Singapore salary survey". Some consultancies and a few headhunters publish them regularly and if you profession is featured, you'll get a good idea of what pay you can get (though you should probably deduct 10-30% if you are Indian and applying from India).
Your cost of living will depend hugely on your lifestyle and can range between S$600/month (excl. rent, see below) to S$10000/month and more. For a comparison, you can consult Cost of Living. Singapore is one of the most expensive places in the world. You biggest single cost will be rent at around minimum S$3000/month for an apartment to yourself or around S1000/month for a room in a shared flat.
If you get married, the additional expenses largely depend on your wife's expectations and spending habits. It can be VERY costly if she loves designer clothes, diamonds or similar. Consult a marriage guide for this topic.


----------



## George616 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks mate. Good information.


----------

